
Web based Emacs-like code editor  - lupin_sansei
http://robrohan.com/projects/9ne/
======
mattjaynes
I like how both the app and the screencast are a bit rough - yet he still
released them without being concerned that they aren't 'perfect'. Super great
start on this - I'm sure he'll get some great feedback.

------
davidw
ctrl-y doesn't work.

~~~
omouse
C-a doesn't work either.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Both work for me in Kubuntu on Firefox 2.0.0.3.

~~~
Prrometheus
C-n opens a new browser window...

Awesome idea though!

~~~
ecuzzillo
In the demo, he says your keybindings are dependent on your OS. I use Linux,
which is probably part of it. If you're on a Windows box, it's supposed to
make it more like Windows keybindings. Presumably at some point he'll make it
a preference option thing.

edit: oh duh, you mean firefox. yeah, you'd have to change your firefox
bindings.

